# New to this...



## mvdfish (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey, I'm just starting to get back into fishing again. Pike fishing has always interested me. I was just wondering what some of the basics I will need to get started are, as well as some tips and tricks also such as where to look, when to look, what baits to use, etc. I live in southern Michigan if that makes a difference at all.

Thanks!


----------

